
Ask HN: Best place to find contracting gigs? - bkovacev
I know it&#x27;s usually networking, but lately it dried up for me. Upwork clients seem not willing to pay anything higher than $20&#x2F;h.<p>What is your go to place for contracting gigs?
======
beamatronic
Use your professional network. Are you on LinkedIn? Reach out to former
colleagues. Find out what challenges they are facing and casually mention that
you do consulting on the side.

~~~
bkovacev
I am, however, most of my friends are running a start-up or are safe in a
corporate job. I tried my best reaching out, but without any luck. I had one
potential client talk, who said he will be in touch if he gets funding
approved.

